# Best NON LEAKING water bottles?!



## bclaytonsc (Jul 11, 2016)

As the title says... What are your recommendations for water bottles that don't leak? I have had issues recently with water bottles leaking. Mine are just cheapie plastics so not a big surprise, but just wanted to know what you all are using!


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

I use a few of the cheap plastic ones and there's a trick to keep them from leaking. Maybe you already do this though. But you attach it in the cage and stick your finger on the ball to push it in as far as your finger is able to, then squeeze the bottle slightly which will make water squirt out a little. Then let go of the bottle and let it suck in some air, and then remove your finger from the ball so it can go back to normal. This works for me and my bottles don't really drip at all.

Or you can try a bird water silo. These don't trip unless the rats chew the water reservoir down enough to make it drip. But you have to clean the water reservoir frequently because it WILL get moldy in about a week from kibble dust around the rat's mouths falling into the water when they get a drink and starts to rot. https://www.amazon.com/JW-Pet-Compa...id=1481531455&sr=8-1&keywords=bird+water+silo You also have to refill them more frequently.

My two rat cages all have at least 2 or 3 water sources each, and I use regular cheapo plastic water bottles and they don't drip when I do that trick, and I also use those bird water silos but they have to be removed and cleaned at least once a week well and to scrub out the slime and food residue (but hopefully it never gets to the point of actually getting moldy!).


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

I have tried so so so many different types of water bottles from super cheap to expensive.

They all seem to have the exact same chance of leaking  Even ones that swear up and down they can't leak...do. I've had several of the same type and one will leak and another wont lol

I've found that it is not the bottles but how you use them. Make sure the bottle is well cleaned. Fill it 100% to the top. <--- that is the #1 thing that I find prevents leaks. It creates the magic needed so the ball seals tight or whatever lol
And replace them often, the little seal thing inside often warps and wears down. 

These are the two water bottles I have the most of and super love. 

This one It is cheap from walmart but I've never had one leak. I have an insane number of these ones. I like them better then most of the expensive ones I've ever used. But it is plastic (BPA free though), depending on how you use it, it can be chewed through if your rats do that lol. I like them because of the holder they have fits onto bins really well. I kindof really hate putting them on cages though.

This one I also have a few of and like because they are glass. They are good if you have chewers. I don't fill these up 100%. I've never had one leak yet. IDK what size mine are but they hold more water then the others. It is nice for my large cages where I have a bunch of rats in lol. They seem to get dirty way faster and the top is sometimes weird to get off. 

I always keep multiple bottles in cages


----------



## Ratologist (Nov 24, 2016)

We have the Kaytee glass water bottles. One started leaking, but I cleaned out the straw and it doesn't leak anymore. Sometimes they leak due to food stuff getting stuck between the ball and the straw. It's good practice to clean out the straw whenever you refill the water bottle anyway. I know that doesn't solve all the leaking water bottle problems, but it's one possibility and will sometimes solve it.


----------



## Rat Feng Shui (Aug 8, 2016)

*They will all leak -- and why*

I have a little science background and live in an area of strong air conditioning so maybe it became more clear to me. The reason why the water bottles leak is because the air in the bottle expands when it gets hot and contracts when it gets cold. So more air goes in when it's cold, and when it warms up, it will generate actual pressure like a bike tire pushing the water out. The bigger the temperature changes the more it will happen. The less air in there, the less it will happen. I just live with it and let it drip in the bedding etc. I think it would happen in the winter and summer more because the temperature extremes are larger day to night.


----------



## Nieve5552 (May 20, 2014)

I always use glass bottles, they last longer and are much better for the environment  Also look very tidy and clean too. I've hardly had any leak problems with the 2 glass bottles I use. I prime the bottles after I fill them, and I do it by filling the bottle, holding a finger down on the ball to prevent water leaking, pointing the ball side towards the floor and shaking the bottle up and down. This dislodges any air bubbles in the nozzle (the long metal part) which prevents the water from not coming out (might also solve the leaking too?). Then I put the bottle in place on the cage, making sure to keep the ball side pointing towards the floor at all times to prevent any air going back into the nozzle. Since I used this priming technique I've never had a single problem with the water bottle not working 
Might be worth a try


----------

